# fear of impaction



## Neeko (Jul 23, 2011)

I feed my new babies in the enclosure and they are on eco earth (coconut) I saw today my girl was eating and fling food and then eating the food flung on the substrate. Will she get impacted? Should I move to using a feeding bin? ( she isnt tame yet so getting her out maybe stressful)


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 23, 2011)

Eco earth is supposedly digestible, but i read once a member on here tegu got impacted from eating too much of it. But i really would not worry unless it was a huge mouth full or just a lot. It should pass right through, if your worried a little soak always helps them pass things easier.

Check out these vids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6U_3NCDot8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlWvpgYzFOE&feature=related


----------



## Neeko (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, she isnt straight eating it, but her turkey is covered with it when it hits the substrate.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

I would not worry eco earth is really fine mulch you would worry about more but even so they must get dirt in their mouths in the wild. . You could lay paper towels down around then put the bowl on it that might help.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 23, 2011)

_I've been using it for years and haven't had a problem with it. There would have to be other factors at play for Eco Earth to cause an impaction. Mainly if they were eating it as if it were food,.. even then it would take quite a bit for it not to pass on its own. Then hydration would come in to play,... make sure it has plenty of water and cover a good portion when feeding. 

Covering doesn't always help since they sometimes run off with their food and or thrash it around but it helps more than not covering. When this happens I wipe down the enclosure with a vinegar and water solution, then remove the top layer of substrate. Removing any left over smell, fluids or pieces for them to find and try to eat later. _


----------



## Neeko (Jul 23, 2011)

its fiberous thats why i was worried.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 23, 2011)

_ Nothing wrong with asking questions and taking precautions_


----------

